# IRC Bann



## Kausrufe (1. Februar 2007)

Ich hab einen Irc Bann bekommen und kann den nicht durch relogen umgehen.
Gibt es einen anderen Weg wie ich wieder drauf kom?


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Februar 2007)

Nein. Ein Bann ist dazu da, dass derjenige draussen bleibt.


----------



## Kausrufe (1. Februar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nein. Ein Bann ist dazu da, dass derjenige draussen bleibt.


Ich will aber wieder rein.


----------



## Shagya (2. Februar 2007)

Was ist ein IRC Bann?


----------



## Pfotenhauer (2. Februar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Was ist ein IRC Bann?



IRC ist ein Chatprogramm (im weitesten sinne wie ICQ) und wenn er gebannt wurde darf er einige Chaträume nicht mehr nutzen. (wie zum beispiel #buffed.de im quakenet oder ähnliche)


----------



## Shagya (2. Februar 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> IRC ist ein Chatprogramm (im weitesten sinne wie ICQ) und wenn er gebannt wurde darf er einige Chaträume nicht mehr nutzen. (wie zum beispiel #buffed.de im quakenet oder ähnliche)




aaaha, also hata was angestellt^^


----------



## Kausrufe (4. Februar 2007)

Im wow-szene chat hab ich mich mit dem Radiomoderator geklopt.


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Jo dann wird das wohl Konsequenzen für dich gehabt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er hat dich dann wohl gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kausrufe (4. Februar 2007)

Ich mach irc nochmal neu drauf und geb andere Daten ein dann sollte sich das Problem lösenn


----------



## AhLuuum (4. Februar 2007)

Man kann sich auch einfach mal benehmen dann kommt man garnicht in so eine missliche Lage.


----------



## Roran (4. Februar 2007)

Kausrufe schrieb:


> Ich mach irc nochmal neu drauf und geb andere Daten ein dann sollte sich das Problem lösenn


aber nur Temporär,
wenn Du dich wieder so verhällst, haste auch schnell einen Ban wieder, ist zu mindest zu fürchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfache Lösung des Problems ist, benimm dich, dann gibs auch keinen Ban. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kausrufe (4. Februar 2007)

VErdammt es geht nicht, ich habs neu installiert, alles gelöscht und es wird ne andere IP angezeigt, wie hat der das nur gemacht?

Ich bekom ja garkeine 2.Chance.
Ich weiß noch das Cyfer mich gebannt hat.


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Dann wispher ihn doch einfach an, dafür brauchste nicht in den Channel. Und regel das mit ihm, vielleicht ist er einsichtig und wird dich entbannen. Ansonsten sehe ich für dich keine Chance.

Wie kannst du das weiterhin in anderen Channeln verhindern?

BENEHMEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (4. Februar 2007)

tja pech gehabt kannst dich ja bei den Moderator entschuldigen vll entbannt er dich ja wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Februar 2007)

> [18:43:34] * Now talking in #wow-szene
> [18:44:29] <Carcharoth> jungs, entbannt den hier mal: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4971&hl=
> [18:44:49] <Bibalicious> aha
> [18:44:51] <Bibalicious> und?
> ...



Tja. Du musst wohl für immer und ewig draussen bleiben *g*


----------



## Kausrufe (4. Februar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Tja. Du musst wohl für immer und ewig draussen bleiben *g*



Ich bedank mich trotzdem daß du es versucht hast.


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Die sind aber auch nicht sehr nett in diesem Channel....Was hast du denn verbrochen das die dich so hassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kausrufe (4. Februar 2007)

Ich hab den Raiomoderator Janosch beleidigt, daß wars eigentlich.


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Wenn es dir doch soo wichtig ist wieder in den Channel zu kommen, geh auf die Homepage dieses Radio's und schreib ihm eine E-Mail mit einer Entschuldigung und das er dich bitte wieder entbannen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du keine Antwort kriegst......hast du bei ihm eindeutig verschissen, aber  mehr kannst du auch nicht mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kausrufe (4. Februar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Wenn es dir doch soo wichtig ist wieder in den Channel zu kommen, geh auf die Homepage dieses Radio's und schreib ihm eine E-Mail mit einer Entschuldigung und das er dich bitte wieder entbannen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Würde ich ja gern, aber der hat auch meinen Account gebannt und wenn ich mich neu registrieren will, krieg ich gar keine Registrierungsmail.
Wenn ich mich unter einem andern Namen registrier und den anschreib werd ich bestimmt direkt wieder gebannt.


----------



## TaZz (5. Februar 2007)

Du kannst doch bestimmt auch ohne Anmeldung die Emails der Moderatoren einsehen oder? Ansosnten gibt es dort bestimmt ein allgemeines Kontakt-Formular. Probiers mal damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Echtor2k3 (5. Februar 2007)

Hier mal nen kleines tut für irc Terroristen:
....


/Mod Edit

Ich glaube es hackt hier.


----------



## Kausrufe (5. Februar 2007)

Echtor2k3 schrieb:


> Hier mal nen kleines tut für irc Terroristen:
> ...


Hab ich schon versucht, hab ROuter neugestartet, Mirc neugestartet und andere Daten eingegeben. Geht nicht.


----------



## Roran (5. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube es geht los oder ?
Es werden hier KEINE Anleitungen gepostet fürs umgehen von Bans gepostet.
Wenn ich sowas noch mal sehe, gibt es sperre hier im Forum.

Da könnte ihr ja direkt eine Anleitung fürs Overtaken hier rein Posten.

Wenn einer bei uns gebannt wird, hat das seinen Grund,
und der ban wird erst dann aufgehoben, wenn es dafür einen Grund gibt.
Und keiner will einen stresser im Chan haben,
er kann sich ein neues Auth im QNet beantragen und gut ist.


Also noch mal für alle.

Wenn ich noch mal so ein Posting sehe, wie man was im IRC umgeht,
gibt es Stress.


----------



## TaZz (5. Februar 2007)

Ja gebe ich dir Recht Roran es ist wirklich nicht wirklich das wahre hier Anleitungen zum Overtaken zu posten.

@Kausrufe: Probiere doch einfach meine Lösung mit der E-Mail, und fange nicht mit Sachen an wie sowas sonst kommste nie wieder ins Quakenet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Wenn einer bei uns gebannt wird, hat das seinen Grund,



Ähm... er wurde in #wow-szene.de gebannt. nicht bei #buffed.de ^^


----------



## Roran (5. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab ja auch nur gesagt " Wenn einer... " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Thema ist einfach,
wenn wir Ihm helfen den Ban von #wow-scene auf leichte art und weise zu entfernen.
Wo ist dann der Sinn eines Ban's ?

Und dann vieleicht in Zukunft ein Ban bei uns bekommt, weil " der " geflutet, gespamt, gelamt hat oder was weiß ich noch.

Hat keiner mehr Ruhe im extrem Fall in unserem IRC Chan,
will ich damit sagen.
Das es keine Rolle spielt wo man den Ban bekommen hat.

Ich hatte mit meinem alten Auth mal einen Ban im Channle #Düsseldorf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu sag ich nur eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kölle Allaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( ist ja wieder soweit )


----------



## Echtor2k3 (5. Februar 2007)

Whatever schrieb:


> /Mod Edit
> 
> Ich glaube es hackt hier.


Wieso? 
Das man im IRC unbannbar ist, sollte doch eh jedem bekannt sein -.-
Wenn ich in google gucke (warum googeln eigentlich so wenig menschen?!^^) hab ich 100% Trefferchance.
Ein Forum is dazu da um fragen zu beantworten und das Internet ist frei...also wayne..
Btw Kausrufe..sry wenn das bei dir nicht geht machst du definitiv was falsch -_-

Edit:
Hab mir mal die Bannliste angeguckt..alles *!*@ banns...also sollte es echt kein prob sein....wenn du einen Bnc verwendest join den Chan einfach ohne oder such dir einen....gibt genug umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht dann in den Chan und rede mit Bibalicious, scheint der obermacker zu sein
Ajo in dem Chan fehlt das Gefahr!*@*
Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (5. Februar 2007)

Echtor2k3 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Das man im IRC unbannbar ist, sollte doch eh jedem bekannt sein -.-


Naja fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sei einer der @ in dem Chan hat entfernt den Ban.
Sonst hast Du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kausrufe (6. Februar 2007)

Ich wurde erst gebannt, hab mich neu eingelogt.
Habe dann nichts mehr böses getan und wurde dann wieder gebannt.


----------



## Shagya (6. Februar 2007)

Naja, ein bann geht gegen dich als person, du sollst draußen bleiben und bitteschön nichmehr wiederkommen, das heißt es doch, egal mit welchem Namen oder so... tja, versaus dir nie mit wichtigen leuten^^


----------



## Shadistar (6. Februar 2007)

aber echt, Schluss aus Ende!

-->bist nun gebannt und gut ist


----------



## Kausrufe (6. Februar 2007)

Ne da ich schon viele Kreative und Gute Vorschläge in einzelnen Bereichen (z.B. Radio) gemacht habe, will ich mich nicht so abspeißen lassen, sondern weiter machen.


----------



## Tyrbal (7. Februar 2007)

Hast du DSL? Kast du 2 Netzwerkanschlüsse? Kannst du dein INternetStecker über den zweiten anschluß laufen lassen? hast du dich mal irgendwo einigermaßen benehmen gelernt? Irgendein Grund muß es ja habend as du da nicht erwünscht bist ^^


----------



## Centekhor (7. Februar 2007)

Kausrufe schrieb:


> Ne da ich schon viele Kreative und Gute Vorschläge in einzelnen Bereichen (z.B. Radio) gemacht habe, will ich mich nicht so abspeißen lassen, sondern weiter machen.



Die haben was gegen dich persönlich ... gegen deine Art ... 

Gewöhn dir mal benehmen an, dann wirds auch was mit den leuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (7. Februar 2007)

Ich war mal zu 2-3 von den Shows im besagten Chan... da gebannt zu werden ist echt eine Leistung ;-)


----------



## Shagya (7. Februar 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Ich war mal zu 2-3 von den Shows im besagten Chan... da gebannt zu werden ist echt eine Leistung ;-)




Wasn das für shows? Wo muss man sich da anmelden? Um was gehts denn da? Kann mal einer die adresse rüberwachsen lassen bitte *grins*


----------



## Kausrufe (8. Februar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Wasn das für shows? Wo muss man sich da anmelden? Um was gehts denn da? Kann mal einer die adresse rüberwachsen lassen bitte *grins*


www.wow-szene.de da wirds immer angekündigt.


----------



## Kausrufe (13. Februar 2007)

Ich habs geschafft cyfers Bann zu umgehen.


----------



## Kruaal (13. Februar 2007)

Kausrufe schrieb:


> Ich habs geschafft cyfers Bann zu umgehen.


Gratz zum nächsten Bann.

Mal davon abgesehen das sowas mal so gar keine Leistung ist ^^


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (20. März 2009)

ich halte ja auch nicht viel von banns. ein kick meinet wegen aber banns find ich ja eh schlecht.

gut ich sollte mich nicht beschweren. werde dauernt gebannt.
selbst im irc von buffed.de.
meistens werd ich falsch verstanden, ich steiger mich dan in die sache mit rein und es kommt zum streit bei dem meist ich den kürzeren zieh und flieg.
nur was ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann ist wenn man mich kickt/bannt wenn ich mich darüber beschwere wenn ich von anderen beleidigt wurde. man schafft ein problem nicht aus der welt, wenn man den betroffenen bannt, man sollte auch den verursacher bestrafen.
gut meist ist es so das der verursacher ein guter freund des mod ist und der dan eher partei für den ergreift.
genug ge redet, banns sollte man nicht umgehen. es wird seine gründe haben, man sollte sich mit der person die ihn einem gegeben hat und der person die der auslöser war zusammen setzen und das ganze besprechen.

mein gesundheitlicher zustand treibt mich offt zu kicks und banns. dafür kann ich nicht viel, nur werd ich nicht jedem auf die nase binden, wiso das so ist. ich hab mich damit abgefunden.


----------



## claet (20. März 2009)

gut, dass wir das jetzt alle wissen - das thema lag viel zu lange unter der erde und hat geschlummert


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2009)

mhm gut der letzte post ist schon über 2 jahre her..darf man das reporten? Oo


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2009)

Ich habe dich gebannt. Du darfst dich gerne im qry oder per PN bei dir melden, dann werde ich dir zeigen warum ich dich gebannt habe. Dafür aber einen uralten Thread auszugraben und eigentlich nichts neues zu sagen halte ich für grenzwertig, deswegen schließe ich hier mal.


----------

